# Smart light bulbs question



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been given a late Christmas present of an Alexa Echo (4th Generation) unit, and before attempting to set it up I would like to have the answer to a lighting question.

I want to set it up to switch on/off a single table lamp, and do not know whether this would require a Smart Bulb to be able to do so. The Echo has also come with an appropriate Smart Plug, but, before getting to grips with that, do I also have to buy a Smart Bulb? I'm not interested in setting things up to control all my lights, just the one table lamp.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

If it came with a Smart Plug, this should be sufficient for turning the lamp off/on.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, Colin - as mentioned, the package included a Smart Plug, so I will go ahead on that basis. Regards.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome, @dougglos


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I duly completed the exercise of successfully setting up my table lamp following lochlomonder's guidance, and then wondered if I could extend things to do the same for my lounge ceiling lights. I looked at the items I would have to buy (no problems there) but one of the stages required is that I would have to indicate the brand of lights in the current fitting! They give a long list of options, (Osram, etc.) but I would not have a clue as to which is appropriate, as the fitting was in place when I bought the property. Is there any way I can get round that problem, as I would now like to have the facility of operating the ceiling lights via the Echo unit ?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

For the ceiling fixture, you will need to purchase smart light bulbs.
Go here and look at the screw type bases to determine what bulbs the fixture uses.
https://www.thelightbulb.co.uk/resources/caps-bases/

Then go here and in the left column, limit the search to bulbs with that base type. Probably E27
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LED-Bulbs-...on_certified:14091950031&c=ts&ts_id=248790031


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

plodr - 1) The existing ceiling fixture bulbs are all of the bayonet type, which I can see are replaceable if I use smart light bulbs, and 2) Can I then take it that all five would need to be replaced with smart bulbs? If so, it would appear that they could cost an average of £ 15 each, which would probably make me forget the whole idea!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

It may be easier to install an Alexa compatible smart wall switch. Here is a link to ones that came up for me in the USA market.

https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=alexa+wall+switch

EDIT: Are the bulbs in the fixture powered directly from the AC Mains or is there some kind of transformer or power supply to step down the voltage to operate the lamps?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no idea what a bayonet type light is.
https://www.easy-lightbulbs.com/lighting-guides/fittings/
I have no experience with that type of light so I'll bow out now.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

The bayonet type light was the standard fitting until the advent of the "screw" type, and most homes, etc., were standard here in the UK. They are still widely available - See : https://www.easy-lightbulbs.com/lighting-guides/fittings/


----------

